

CCC frees German Constitution from Print Media [Google translation] - Udo
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fgg.docpatch.org%2F&act=url

======
hwh
Short addendum, since this is probably the term from that page that is mangled
the most by the automatic translation: The "Basic Law" is in fact the
"Grundgesetz", the German constitution.

(Aside note: Some people from outside the law studies often claim that it
isn't a "constitution" because the "Grundgesetz" refers to a "constitution" as
a different entity, but this opinion is not shared by any reputable law
scientist. Functionally, it's the constitution.)

~~~
Udo
Good point. I was hesitant to say "constitution" on the grounds that the
official translation is Basic Law. But I'll take your word on it. Changed the
title (not that I see this getting any traction here with 0 votes).

